# Drivers license for canandian in Portugal



## Isaura2018 (May 15, 2018)

I have Portuguese citizenship and would like to live in Portugal half of the year. My husband is canandian. 
I would like for him to buy a car in Portugal and drive there. Is it possible for him to have a license there?


----------

